# Window Tints...



## fgondre (Nov 15, 2005)

What is the legal limit on how dark i could have my tints... What is the %??? My boy just got it done for 20% and his maxs is looking hot!!!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

That all depends on the laws for your state.


----------



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

i tinted the windows 20% in my 95 maxima. but its at 5% sides and 25% in the rear window now; its 5% all around in my 94 z28. Nebraska law is 35% on all passenger vehicles and its the same for about every state. But you can get away with getting lower percent tint because they almost never pull you over for it unless you are acting like you can't see out your windows. the lightest tint ive ever had in my cars is 25% and ive never had trouble with the cops and the tint laws.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's best to check your local laws first. In Georgia they did away with the tint law because it "invaded the drivers right to privacy" so I got 10% an my Alti and 5% on the top of the windsheild. 6 months later they said it wasn't safe for the police to walk up to the car and not be able to see, so they put in back into effect and started writing tickets for it. I got one for $150. They said I could remove the tint and not pay the ticket, but it looked so damn good. Now I ride with my windows down in town so I don't get stopped again. IMO it was all set up as a way to get more money for the state...


----------



## fgondre (Nov 15, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> It's best to check your local laws first. In Georgia they did away with the tint law because it "invaded the drivers right to privacy" so I got 10% an my Alti and 5% on the top of the windsheild. 6 months later they said it wasn't safe for the police to walk up to the car and not be able to see, so they put in back into effect and started writing tickets for it. I got one for $150. They said I could remove the tint and not pay the ticket, but it looked so damn good. Now I ride with my windows down in town so I don't get stopped again. IMO it was all set up as a way to get more money for the state...


Thanks alot guys!!! I getting this done this weekend.. Most likley getting 20% on my max.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

20% is good...it will seem really, really dark at first but you will notice it lightening up after a short while.

(although that might just be a placebo effect while your eyes adjust to the darkness...lol)


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

10% on a Pewter Altima looks damn good...


----------



## fgondre (Nov 15, 2005)

I got 20% done over the weekend.. Damn my car looks dark....... I guess the black interior makes it look like 5% at night time.. But I heard after a while it starts to get lighter....


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It does lighten after a little while. The black int makes it look even darker. It's sorta a pain in the ass to drive my Alti at night, It's hard to see the mirrors, and when I back up I have to roll the windows down some so I can see behind me.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Your google-fu is weak.

http://www.tintdude.com/laws.html

In some states you need to be very careful about tint...


----------

